# Jail virtualization with CentOS 6.2



## dns (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking for a small how to if is possible with a new version of CentOS 6.2 
Thanks


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 12, 2012)

As far as I know, Jail is for FreeBSD only not for other OSs like Linux. It is technically not a virtualization, more like it offers somewhat similar functions of a virtualization.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 12, 2012)

There is HOWTO for 5.5 @ 8.x, but I havent seen anything newer.
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Image/Linux/CentOS55


----------



## anomie (Mar 12, 2012)

@dns: Your question is ambiguous. Are you asking for a FreeBSD Jail-like mechanism you can use on your CentOS distro? 

If so, check out both of these projects: 

 OpenVZ
 Linux-VServer

Tangentially, it's too bad this isn't (that I know of) properly baked into any major GNU/Linux distros yet. This is still a primary killer feature on FreeBSD.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 24, 2012)

ahavatar said:
			
		

> As far as I know, Jail is for FreeBSD only not for other OSs like Linux. It is technically not a virtualization, more like it offers somewhat similar functions of a virtualization.



More precisely, Jail mechanism is for any OS using the FreeBSD kernel, including Debian GNU/kFreeBSD.

See http://blog.vx.sk/archives/22-Updated-Tutorial-Debian-GNUkFreeBSD-in-a-FreeBSD-jail.html if you wish to play with that.


----------



## dns (May 13, 2012)

Hello, Thank you for your replies. I try to make CenOS 6 with jail virtualization by this article, I replaced 
	
	



```
fetch [url]http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/debian-5.0-x86.tar.gz[/url]
```
 (Debian) with 
	
	



```
fetch [url]http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/centos-6-x86.tar.gz[/url]
```
 (CentOS) and make it with the same configuration from blog post like a Debian method. Finally *I* found an error message, and it is:

```
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "centos": 
FATAL: kernel too old
.
```
I'm using linux_base-f10-10_4. Anyone know how I can create successfully CentOS 6 in Jail?


----------

